# Mausoleum Finished



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Just put the finishing touches on my mausoleum.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Now that is one good looking mausoleum! Great paint job and the vines are perfect. Now I need to go back and tinker with mine (like I need another project). You've been busy this year.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That's awesome Chris. Nice job with the Great-Stuff vines at the base. Man I swear one of these days I'm gonna build one of these things, along with the million other things on my to-do list.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good looking mausoleum, I like the details.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great work Chris I totally dig your vids keep em coming


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome HC! Love the details. The FCG will look great! 

I wish I had the room to store something like this but I have seriously limited storage space. I don't have the luxury of a basement.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That looks fantastic Chris! Excellent mausoleum.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Saw it this morning on FB and now I have to put up with you flaunting your new mausoleum here as well, jeez! Great job Chris.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

that came out really well- i need to do something on that idea--using a tent just not cutting it, im tired of watching my mausoleum tumble acrossmy yard


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I really like the vines, Chris, they turned out really well. I love the columns, and Great carving, the FCG is going to look perfect in there!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Schweet maus! Love the detail. And simple as they are, those little vines at the bottom really make it swing.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome mausoleum, really like the great stuff vines along the bottom!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great! Really like the weathering and paint job you did on it. Fantastic!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Great job! Love the detail.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Love the vines idea will have to try that on some of my projects.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

Chris I really like the mausoleum and the break down for storage is very smart.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

How'd I miss this? This is too good. What sort of attachment did you use on your Dremel for the places where the bricks show through? How you did dat?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome looking Mausoleum. I also love the vines. 
Well done.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I agree the details with the vines and the moss complete the prop, Great Job!


----------

